# The Introvert's Bill of Rights



## Cheeky

I found this online and I think it's pretty funny. For introverts but easily transferable to us (obviously):


THE INTROVERT'S BILL OF RIGHTS

1. Introverts have the right to claim a sacred space of their own for recharging, rebalancing or simply enjoying a single, solitary activity.

2. Introverts have the right to leave social events "early" as needed. Or not attend at all.

3. Introverts have the right to explore and choose the marketing and promotional activities that feel best suited to their unique style and preferences.

4. Introverts have the right to abstain from any marketing (or life) activities that result in boils, a resting heart rate > 120, and/or loss of any bodily function.

5. Introverts have the right to marry other introverts and bear children

6. Introverts have the right to retire to their hotel rooms for quiet and recharging time during conferences!

7. Introverts have the right to not say anything for upwards of three hours and still be considered "cool."

8. Introverts have the right not to have to explain why they need down time or alone time.

9. Introverts have the right to use email instead of the telephone.

10. Introverts have the right to wear iPods/MP3 players in ostensibly social contexts, thereby demonstrating not their introversion but their thoughtfulness.

11. Introverts have the right to not engage in conversation unless they so choose.

12. Introverts have the right to believe wallflower is not a dirty word.

13. Introverts have the right to recharge with video and/or computer games without being regarded as childish.

14. Introverts have the right to screen phone calls or cut short exhausting phone conversations as needed.

15. Introverts have the right to take walks in the middle of the day to clear their heads and recharge.

16. Introverts have the right to listen for long periods of time.

17. Introverts have the right to submit email interviews in lieu of over the phone or in-person.

18. Introverts have the right to choose the size of the crowd they participate in.

19. Introverts don't have to raise their hand in class.

20. Introverts have the right to ride conveyances of all types unmolested, and may use any ploy at their disposal to discourage small talk.

21. Introverts have the right to attend a social function and say absolutely nothing.

22. Introverts have the right not to speak up in meetings until they're damn well good and ready, without being thought of as dull-witted.

23. Introverts are allowed to (and actually like to) eat dinner at restaurants or go to movies alone.

24. Introverts don't have to be quiet all the time.

25. An introvert has the right to create a paradoxical public image, one that claims to reveal as little about themselves as humanly possible while doing the exact opposite.

26. An introvert has the right to spend time with other introverts in complete silence and not be mocked for it.

27. Introverts have the right to say no to potential house guests, without being thought of as being rude.

28. Introverts have the right not to throw parties, and still be thought of as normal human beings.

29. Introverts have the right to shut off the phone, close the curtains, lock the doors and hide at will...no explanations required.

30. Introverts have the right to read the Shrinking Violet Promotions blog and not leave a comment.


----------



## solitarymonkey

haha. that was cool to read. if only this could be fed into the legal books for real ^_^


----------



## Perfectionist

As an introvert, I approve of this.


----------



## soundofsilence

This is great. I wish those rights really existed...


----------



## kaye

Wow these are great, I'll make a copy. Great to refer to in times of anxiety/shame about not wanting to...

Maybe at Christmas I can email it to one of my relatives, in self defense! Thanks!


----------



## kaye

did you see this t shirt? I love it!!! Talk about a conversation starter!

http://www.cafepress.com/HolyTaco.357216953


----------



## Cheeky

kaye said:


> Wow these are great, I'll make a copy. Great to refer to in times of anxiety/shame about not wanting to...
> 
> Maybe at Christmas I can email it to one of my relatives, in self defense! Thanks!


I'd like to post it outside my office (fine cubicle...whatever) :lol
With a giant circle around # 22


----------



## Cheeky

kaye said:


> did you see this t shirt? I love it!!! Talk about a conversation starter!
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/HolyTaco.357216953


LMAO...I have to get this. Of course then it'd be kind a rude if I end up with someone huh? Oh well


----------



## Fireflylight

That is awesome.


----------



## Little Willow

This should be real!


----------



## seanybhoy

Hehe very insightful.


----------



## antonina

Yeah, that Bill of Rights is great. It's too bad that there isn't more done to educate extroverts about introverts. I mean with all the diversity training now days, you'd think they could touch on this too.


----------



## VIncymon

Introverts have the right to marry other introverts and bear children

6. Introverts have the right to retire to their hotel rooms for quiet and recharging time during conferences!

7. Introverts have the right to not say anything for upwards of three hours and still be considered "cool."

*8. Introverts have the right not to have to explain why they need down time or alone time.*

Number 5 , 8 and 26 should be written in stone..

Don't make sense, marry a woman who wants to go out and party, while all you want to do is listen to some coldplay.

8 and 26 are GOLDEN

Why do people expect us to be able to explain *why *we are introvert ?

Geez, I like being alone. WHY ? because I enjoy being alone !


----------



## Cyanar

That list is brilliant.


----------



## kitterbug

This is awesome. I wish i had found this when i was with my ex. I would've printed out a copy and given it to him and his family... the most extroverted people on the friggin planet! Who felt i was rude, i didn't like them, etc etc... just because i was quiet and didn't say much. 

11. Introverts have the right to not engage in conversation unless they so choose.
21. Introverts have the right to attend a social function and say absolutely nothing.

Silly of me to be with an extrovert. It was a nightmare. Now I'm with an introvert.

5. Introverts have the right to marry other introverts and bear children.


----------



## snowfly

> 25. An introvert has the right to create a paradoxical public image, one that claims to reveal as little about themselves as humanly possible while doing the exact opposite.


 the sad truth.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

What I would like is not to always have to join in group discussions without people feeling as though I am rude or that I am not friendly.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

antonina said:


> Yeah, that Bill of Rights is great. It's too bad that there isn't more done to educate extroverts about introverts. I mean with all the diversity training now days, you'd think they could touch on this too.


It's true, it would be good if extroverts and introverts could learn more about how the other functions; as well as what their needs are and that both have a lot to offer in different ways.


----------



## JohnX

29.Introverts have the right to shut off the phone,close the curtains,shut the door and hide at will.
HAHA,I do this all the time at home when my relatives visit.They definitely don't like it,those mean, intrusive,two faced people.


----------



## LAskygurl

agree on many of these - hi guys, I'm new here and am an introvert, and feel like I've finally found a home!


----------



## arnie

Introverts have the right to relax in public without random strangers making random annoying comments!


----------

